# the train rocked dead



## Emma59

Bonjour, 

 j'essaie de traduire l'expression "to rock dead" dans la phrase "As the train rocked dead at Livingston, he saw the man."
Auriez-vous quelques vagues idées de la façon dont je pourrais le traduire ? Est-ce bien dans le sens où le train se balançait (en avançant) jusqu'à arriver au point mort ?
Merci d'avance pour vos avis !


----------



## Hildy1

As the train came to a stop? It might refer to the way the engine is still running for a short time after the train has stopped moving.


----------



## jann

Context helped.  Yes, this is a description of how the train comes to as stop when it pulls into the station... written from the perspective of a boy riding on that train.


----------



## Tochka

Emma59 said:


> Bonjour,
> j'essaie de traduire l'expression "to rock dead" dans la phrase "As the train rocked dead at Livingston, he saw the man."
> Auriez-vous quelques vagues idées de la façon dont je pourrais le traduire ? Est-ce bien dans le sens où le train se balançait (en avançant) jusqu'à arriver au point mort ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos avis !


Je suis d'accord avec votre interprétation du sens.  C'est une tournure intéressante que l'auteur emploie.  Je ne l'ai jamais entendu, mais elle a pour effet de rappeller à l'imagination la façon de laquelle un train continue à se balancer un peu immédiatement après avoir arrêté mais avant qu'il ne cesse tout mouvement.


----------



## titiminet5122

Bonjour. Je dirais " Lorsque le train s'arrêta brusquement / avec des secousses...."


----------



## Micia93

le mot "dead" me suggère quelque chose de violent.
=> "lorsque le train eût freiné des quatre fers ..." ?


----------



## titiminet5122

Ou s'arrêta d'un coup/ pila


----------



## Moon Palace

Welcome to the forum, emma59  !
_
Comme le train s'immobilisait dans une dernière secousse,... _


----------



## titiminet5122

Bis to Micia : Oh, tu me fais rire ! C'est un train et non un cheval qui freine des 4 fers !!!!


----------



## Micia93

je sais, mais c'est une expression qui peut même s'appliquer à un être humain.


----------



## titiminet5122

Oh, tiens, j'ai pensé à :  " le trein freina avec un / des crissements sourds". Lumineuse, ou complètement foireuse, ma trad ????


----------



## Emma59

Merci pour vos réponses !

J'ai aussi cette impression qu'il y a une certaine violence traduite par le mot "dead", et que le garçon se retrouve balloté dans le train. La proposition de MoonPalace me paraît pas mal, et aussi de titiminet avec "pila", car on est toujours projeté en avant dans le véhicule quand ça arrive.
J'avais proposé "Quand le train s'arrêta brusquement à Livingston, ..." mais j'avais l'impression que l'idée du garçon qui est balloté dans le train ne se ressentait pas assez. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Je retiens vos propositions, ça m'aide beaucoup !

(Désolée d'avoir tardé à répondre, je ne trouvais plus la discussion ...)


----------



## jann

I'm sorry to contradict, but I don't feel anything at all violent about _rocked dead_. Quite the opposite!  I think of a gentle cessation of motion, the way something you set rocking will gradually come to rest.


----------



## Emma59

D'accord ! Merci de me donner votre avis. Donc pourrais-je proposer "Lorsque le train s'arrêta à Livingston", tout simplement ?


----------



## jann

Could you say something about _les dernières secousses _or _l'amortissement_ ?  Note that the English reads "As the train rocked dead...", an idea better conveyed by the imparfait, or at least without a passé simple.


----------



## Emma59

I can try, but I think the passé simple is necessary for the rest of the text, isn't it ?

"Lorsque le train fit sentir ses dernières secousses en arrivant à Livingston" maybe ?


----------



## jann

Or maybe split it into two sentences?  It's up to you! 

Le train s'arrêta à Livingston.  Avec les dernières secousses, il aperçut l'homme...


----------



## Emma59

That's a good idea too ! Thanks for helping me


----------



## Moon Palace

Emma, si je puis me permettre, ma réponse post #8 avait précisément pour but de vous soumettre une traduction n'ayant rien à voir avec l'idée de violence du choc, car je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Jann pour dire que le premier sens de _rock_, c'est _bercer_, et qu'en conséquence, il n'y a aucun choc brutal. 





> _
> Comme le train s'immobilisait dans une dernière secousse,... _



Vous pouvez évidemment trouver autre chose, mais l'association de _as the train rocked dead _+ _he saw the man_ me fait davantage penser à une action assez longue qui compose les circonstances (et sera donc à l'imparfait) et à une action courte qui vient interrompre la première, et qui va visiblement faire avancer le récit (ce sont là les valeurs du passé simple) - bien plus qu'à une suite d'évènements faisant avancer le récit, d'où mon choix de ne pas imaginer deux passés simples à la suite. Si par ailleurs, on dirait sans problème en anglais _"with the last tremors", _en français, _avec les dernières secousses _ferait penser à un anglicisme effectivement. Car on ne voit pas un homme "avec les dernières secousses" d'un train. A vous de voir maintenant.


----------



## franc 91

Si ça peut vous consoler, je dois dire que j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre cette phrase - et il n'y a pas beaucoup de contexte, qui ne facilite pas non plus.


----------



## Emma59

Mes excuses MoonPalace, je ne l'avais pas compris dans ce sens. Il serait donc correct d'associer l'imparfait avec le passé simple dans cette phrase ? 
Comme le train s'immobilisait dans une dernière secousse, il aperçut l'homme ... ?

En effet, pour le contexte, c'est un peu dur puisque la nouvelle commence par cette phrase.


----------



## Moon Palace

En fait, oui, l'association de l'imparfait et du passé simple convient à mon sens parfaitement à un début de nouvelle, car dans la première partie de la phrase, on "pose" des circonstances, et dès la deuxième partie de la phrase, on "met le récit en mouvement". On pourrait remplacer _comme_ par _alors que_.


----------



## Emma59

Très bonne remarque en effet. J'ai pris tout ça en note, merci mille fois !


----------



## DarthSunglasses

Je pense que "to rock dead" doit être une expression très British, parce-que je ne l'ai _jamais _écouté ou utilisé, et il semble très bizarre à moi. C'est à dire, si vous allez aux États-Unis, vous devez choisir une autre expression, vu que personne ne comprends pas "rock dead."


----------



## franc 91

Je pensais que c'était plutôt américain...


----------



## Emma59

Pourtant c'est américain. L'auteur de la nouvelle est David Quammen, il est du Montana. Peut-être est-ce une expression locale ? Elle fait peut-être partie d'un dialecte ?


----------



## Topsie

Je crois que l'expression est plutôt le fruit de l'imagination de l'auteur (oops! pardon, le narrateur!)
L'expression qui me viendrait plus naturellement (pour un train) serait "_shuddered to a halt._" 
Mon essai: Après quelques soubresauts le train s'est arrêté/immobilisé à Livingstone.


----------



## initialsBB

Le _dead_ vient peut-être de l'expression _dead in it's tracks_ et qui ferait aussi allusion à la chasse à l'élan évoquée un peu plus loin dans le récit. _Rocking _me fait penser aux bercements du train en mouvement, comme une _rocking chair, _dans le sens 'oscillation', et le tangage dû à la masse ou l'inertie du train qui s'arrête.

D'associer l'imparfait avec le passé simple me parait très bien pour cette phrase, en effet. Par contre je n'utiliserais peut-être pas secousse ?


----------



## Moon Palace

Welcome to the forum, initialsBB !
Of course, _secousse _may not be the best word, and I must admit I love Topsie's (got it right this time, didn't I?) _soubresaut._


----------



## Martyn94

Topsie said:


> Je crois que l'expression est plutôt le fruit de l'imagination de l'auteur (oops! pardon, le narrateur!)
> L'expression qui me viendrait plus naturellement (pour un train) serait "_shuddered to a halt._"
> Mon essai: Après quelques soubresauts le train s'est arrêté/immobilisé à Livingstone.



Exactly. I would have added a little green tick, if I knew how (assistance by PM gratefully received).


----------

